

SparkyLinux GameOver Is a Winning Work-Play Combo - pif
http://technewsworld.com/story/SparkyLinux-GameOver-Is-a-Winning-Work-Play-Combo-80923.html

======
pif
_Bottom Line

If you are into serious gaming and do not want to leave Linux behind, the
GameOver 3.4 Edition of SparkyLinux is definitely a winning combination. It
gives you all of the game playing software platforms and the emulators to run
them.

Even if you are a recreational game player, this distro will let you play
games at your own pace and do all of your everyday computing tasks from the
same place. This is a win-win proposition._

